# Odd markings on my new horse?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There are a lot of paints with TB breeding, as TBs are an acceptable outcrossing with the APHA.

Sounds like the black spots in her white socks are ermine spots, which are pretty common. The white spot on her back may be a pinto manifestation or it may be a scar. The chestnut spots could be almost anything.

Do you have pics of her?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Have you checked her for tattoos? A numbered tattoo high on the on the right side of the neck would mean Standardbred while a tattoo on the underside of the upper lip would mean TB.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^ sure but not necessarily.

Second pics!


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Her spots are tough to see in this image. This is the best I have at the moment. I can try to get one tomorrow. I haven't checked her for a tattoo, but will try to. She was severely abused though, so I'm not sure how she would react to it. The white spot is on the other side of her. I will also get a picture of it. I do think it was a scar.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

shegre174 said:


> Her spots are tough to see in this image. This is the best I have at the moment. I can try to get one tomorrow. I haven't checked her for a tattoo, but will try to. She was severely abused though, so I'm not sure how she would react to it. The white spot is on the other side of her. I will also get a picture of it. I do think it was a scar.


From this picture I would lean towards her being seal brown (by looking at the color of her muzzle)

The red color on her ribs are most likely environmental (sun and sweat for example causes the coat color to fade)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with her being brown, Sunny.  Very lovely BAB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

What breed do you guys think she is? 
And thank you guys for the color suggestions! 
I just posted more pictures of her in the 'horses' section on my profile.
Also, Drafty, what is 'BAB'?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

bad *** brown.
She looks like she will be very pretty when she fills out. 
she could be TB , crop out paint, appendix Quarter horse. 
she could be a solid Appaloosa.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

stevenson said:


> bad *** brown.
> She looks like she will be very pretty when she fills out.
> she could be TB , crop out paint, appendix Quarter horse.
> she could be a solid Appaloosa.


Hmm... I don't know about Paint or Appy. She's hyper, but a fast learner. My Paint/Arabian/Mustang Cross, on the other hand is VERY stubborn and high strung. I feel that Chevelle would lean more towards the hot blooded breeds. She has the build of a TB if you look at more current pictures on her page.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

shegre174 said:


> Hmm... I don't know about Paint or Appy. She's hyper, but a fast learner. My Paint/Arabian/Mustang Cross, on the other hand is VERY stubborn and high strung. I feel that Chevelle would lean more towards the hot blooded breeds. She has the build of a TB if you look at more current pictures on her page.


Actually, thoroughbreds are an acceptable cross for both paints and appys. Depending on how an individual is bred, they can have little to massive amounts of thoroughbred blood in their ancestory (a purebred pinto marked thoroughbred can be dual registered with APHA). Even Quarter horses have a lot of thoroughbred blood in the breed registry as the first cross is registered as appendix quarter horse (but can get full quarter horse papers if they achieve certain accomplishments) and then an appendix crossed with quarter horses are simply quarter horses. There are many registered quarter horses who look like racing thoroughbreds and can have high amounts of thoroughbred blood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

I got some more pictures to show her coloring better.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

It seems to only be letting me post one at a time.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

She's almost 100% black other than some sorrel spots. She seems to have a bit of blue roan coloring as well (she isn't greying out though)


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have one more photo after this..


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the last photo. This shows a bit of blue roan, don't you think?:faceshot:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

shegre174 said:


> This is the last photo. This shows a bit of blue roan, don't you think?:faceshot:


White ticking is common especially with sabino (white pattern, all white markings are the result of one of more white patterns) which is messy and can toss around random white hairs because it loves to be messy and has no connection to roan. 

The red areas are from sun bleaching/sweat bleaching/other destructive environmental factors (even laying in urine can destroy the coat color). 

She is a lovely brown who without papers/known parentage could be a large number of breeds or breed crosses.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> White ticking is common especially with sabino (white pattern, all white markings are the result of one of more white patterns) which is messy and can toss around random white hairs because it loves to be messy and has no connection to roan.
> 
> The red areas are from sun bleaching/sweat bleaching/other destructive environmental factors (even laying in urine can destroy the coat color).
> 
> She is a lovely brown who without papers/known parentage could be a large number of breeds or breed crosses.


Okay. Thank you so much!!! Also, she doesn't lay down or roll. I've honestly NEVER seen her sweat before. Even in the heat. I bet it's sun bleaching. I just LOVE the sorrel/red that it turned out as, though. I think she's stunning. Do you know of any ways that I can find out her bloodlines?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd have to know both her parents and they would have to be registered in order to find out anything about her lineage.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well you will need to know her breed before her bloodlines 

I would just try to trace back the owners.

Agree she's brown. Not uncommon color but she's very pretty !

Here is my brown. Not all browns are "brown" and the strange shading is normal. As he ages (21? these are from a few years ago) he is showing more brown tones in shading like your mare though less obvious.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Geez JUST noticed dufus in the background.. need to crop that pic . Don't mind him..


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

The people that I bought her from went back to Mexico... They were sending her to slaughter since they were going back. I have no way to contact them. I took her the second that I heard about her situation, and I asked if he knew her breeding, and he said no. He got her from auction and said that she had gone to auction because she was a dud in her discipline (he didn't go into any further detail. I don't know what she used to do).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

"Dud in her discipline" could mean she was supposed to be a race horse, so is a TB.

If he was Mexican, it could also mean that they tried to make her into a "dancing horse" and she wasn't having it, in which case she could be TB, QH, Azteca or any combination thereof.

Personally, she looks TB, to me. That could change once she gets some weight on her and fills out more (IIRC, you said she was young).


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

He said he never could ride her. She was scared of pretty much everything. He told me that he bucked her off the one time he tried to ride her, so he never rode her again.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do check her lip.

I'm really guessing she has a tattoo.

If she's an OTTB with no training it would explain a LOT. Though she is on the small end, but who knows.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Do check her lip.
> 
> I'm really guessing she has a tattoo.
> 
> If she's an OTTB with no training it would explain a LOT. Though she is on the small end, but who knows.


Wh appears to still be fairly young. I think she's still growing. I'm going to check her lip tonight when I feed. Would it be on the top or bottom lip?


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

She*** Sorry. Not "Wh"


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Top.

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=dotRegistryHelpDeskTattoo



Unfortunately they are rarely this legible but as she is young we can cross our fingers.

If you see she has one then you can spend time working with her until you can comfortably flip her lip up and hold it and can write down the tattoo, then you can use the link I posted to look up her info and bloodlines. You can even find race info!

For now if she's skittish I'd just try to get a peek to see if something's there.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay. Thanks! What's the likelyhood that she would have one? Are they common?


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Top.
> 
> https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=dotRegistryHelpDeskTattoo
> 
> ...


Sorry. I meant to quote you in this^^^


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If the horse has raced or is intended to be raced then it will have a tattoo.

If not it won't. There are plenty of TBs not bred for race or that it was realized early on would not be raced but as you know the racing industry is huge so it's really a gamble.

There are many flunk outs and an OTTB with no retraining is definitely a horse that may buck someone (who doesn't know better) off. A young horse would probably not have retraining either.

Or it could just be something else.

If she does have a tattoo you'll have all her info but if not post some pics of her teeth (or maybe your vet could look?) you can usually tell pretty accurately on a young horse.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> If the horse has raced or is intended to be raced then it will have a tattoo.
> 
> If not it won't. There are plenty of TBs not bred for race or that it was realized early on would not be raced but as you know the racing industry is huge so it's really a gamble.
> 
> ...


She doesn't have a Tattoo. Also, my vet said that she's 2-4 when he looked over her.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I got my BAB arabian from an very similar situation. he got her from a guy who got her from an auction. he was going to send her back to auction since "charros dont ride arabians". Yeah they trip them istead... my mare used to dace and would become compleatly nurotic for a cuple of hours. broke her of that and now she is quite happy. 


best $500 i ever spent.

hope she has time to recover. Charros are extreamly hard on young horses (not all but alot are). the ones i have met exclusivly stall the horses as they are for showing/work only. they feed them extreamly hot and run the crap out of them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is not a blue roan. yes she could be full quarter, i still use the old terms, appendix for a 1/4 with a lot TB. Since a lot of horses are shipped to Texas then into Mexico, she could be just about any mix. A lot of 'charro' riders around here, tie the horses heads up all day , run the snot out of them, race them on streets, fairs, rodeos, try to make them dance tie their heads to their chest and whip the front legs. 
Most horses lay down at some point to rest or to even roll, you wont always see them, as they get up fast and lay down to sleep usually when the feel safe enough.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a beautiful horse, Kiger! Also, he never fed her. He just left her in her stall with no food or water (I would fill up her water for her), and he never cleaned her pen. She was ankle deep in pee.
Stevenson, from what I'd seen, he never really messed with her. I think he was scared of her. I'm really the only person that can do anything with her, and I've saddled her and lunged her. At first she was scared of the lunge whip, but once she realized that I'm not going to hit her with it, she was fine. I wouldn't be surprised if he had been cruel to her. It's obvious that she's been abused at some point in her life.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I totally agree with brown--congratulations on the new adoption <3 She looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## shegre174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Zexious said:


> I totally agree with brown--congratulations on the new adoption <3 She looks like a very sweet girl.


Looks can be deceiving.. She's a kicker AND a biter.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Geez JUST noticed dufus in the background.. need to crop that pic . Don't mind him..



hahahaha! funny:rofl:
What's wrong with dufus? He's a smart guy . . . He wanted his picture taken, too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

hollysjubilee said:


> hahahaha! funny:rofl:
> What's wrong with dufus? He's a smart guy . . . He wanted his picture taken, too.


Well he could at least strike a handsome pose like his buddy!!

Look at that dorky face! lol.

And no, sadly he is not smart. In fact he's probably the dumbest horse I've ever met. Very sweet, and quite the goof as you see but ... the dumbest wimpiest horse ever. To give him credit that comes in handy sometimes lol!!

I just can't believe the amount of times I've looked at and posted that picture and didn't notice him. (He's actually our long term boarder, not one of mine, though he basically is)

OP- as I said that doesn't necessarily mean she is not a TB just that she did not race officially. and 2-4 is a very broad window, as I said teeth go through a lot of changes at that age so you can usually pinpoint pretty accurately.


----------

